# APTuning Dyno-Day & United Motorsports Software Sale, October 30th!!



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*APTuning will be having another fall Dyno-Day with a United Motorsports chip/flash sale Saturday October 30th!! We will be offering the 2 free dyno pulls to anyone purchasing United Motorsports software. On top of that the software will be on sale at the same prices as H20!!! 

"ALL" MK3 OBD2 Chips - $150
(yes you read right ALL, includes VR6 and 2.0, normally aspirated, 42#, and 60# files, that's a savings of anywhere from $50-$450)

All MK4 & MK5 Normally Aspirated Flashes - $100 off retail
MK4 2.0 & 12v VR6 - $150
MK4 24v & R32 VR6 - $200

MK5 R32 - $300
MK5 2.5 - $200
MK5 DSG - $400(stage 1)
MK5 DSG - $450(stage 2)
MK5 DSG - $500(stage 3)


All MK4 & MK5 Turbo Flashes - $150 off Retail
MK4 2.0 415cc - $225
MK4 12v 440cc - $350
MK4 12v/24v 630cc - $550
MK4 R32 550cc - $550

MK5 2.5 415cc - $450
MK5 2.5 550cc - $450


MK5 R32 550cc - $650
MK5 R32 900CC - $850(Pro-M MAF)*




****WE WILL ALSO BE FLASHING APR WITH SALE PRICING ON SATURDAY****
1.8T,2.0T,2.7T will get APR's great sale prices, $50 off a single program or loaded ecu for regular price!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Save the date!! :thumbup::thumbup:*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*We will also be collecting for the Toys 4 Tots drive as its that time of year. Bring a new unopened toy for donation and get a 3rd dyno pull for free!!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Back up top


----------



## kelchm (Feb 9, 2010)

Anyone here running United Motorsports software on the 2.5? Just curious how it stacks up against C2.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Only a week away! Everyone knows they want horsepower bragging rights over their friends!!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

****WE WILL ALSO BE FLASHING APR WITH SALE PRICING ON SATURDAY**** 
1.8T,2.0T,2.7T will get APR's great sale prices, $50 off a single program or loaded ecu for regular price!!


----------



## dmgraz (Jan 3, 2008)

I am, its okay. Little bit better than stock. bought it to get rid of decel lag and fatten up the fuel curve. I would like to see the software for the upgraded injectors. *sounds good with a test pipe gives you some little gurlps, sounds like a go-fast boat. :thumbup:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

you won't ever need upgraded injectors for a NA car.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

dmgraz said:


> I am, its okay. Little bit better than stock. bought it to get rid of decel lag and fatten up the fuel curve. I would like to see the software for the upgraded injectors. *sounds good with a test pipe gives you some little gurlps, sounds like a go-fast boat. :thumbup:


 Like josh mentioned no need for bigger injectors on NA, there are files for bigger injectors for turbo files


----------

